# LS Show in North Texas?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Just idle curiosity. Would anyone be interested in coming to a Large Scale show in North Texas (DFW area)? Are there any clubs on here that might be interested in bringing a layout? What time of year would be best for such an event?

I'm just wondering if it is an idea worth pursuing.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Michael, 
The Central Oklahoma Garden Railroad Society will have a layout at the Ft Worth convention Center for the Great Train Expo on 28 Feb - 1 Mar. Stop by and say hello. We would be intrested in more shows, however are club has a limited membership, so getting everyone free is usually what drives our attendance to shows. 
Steve


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael -- I would be interested in attending, but it all depends on timing. ...and of course vendor/exhibitor attendence since it's a six pack & a half to a twelve pack (roughly 270 miles or 4 hrs) to get to FW







and another 6 pack+ (40 miles and an hour +) to bigD







with all the traffic from Weatherford in on I20....so the vendor list needs to be pretty good!! We lived in Bedford/MidCities for 20 years so I know the area pretty well, and my kids live in Haslett, Lake dallas and Hurst.








Mark


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, 
In Texas we have organized groups in Houston( HAGG & HALS), San Antonio (SAGRES), Austin (HTGG), Dallas- Ft.Worth(NTC), a group in Temple(sorry, don't remember their name); several dozens of guys who do their own thing, plus a couple of pretty supportive merchants. One of the Austin guys had a similar idea a few years ago, even had a meeting of several of the club leaders in Austin to talk about a show in Ft. Worth. That didn't last past his request to the clubs attending to put up the seed money for a "show". We in San Antonio are always interested in promoting the hobby and we do travel, so let us know! 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

Michael,

How about April 4th in Mineral Wells? Clark Gardens Spring Festival. http://www.clarkgardens.com/happenings.htm 

I hope to make it myself!









Jack 
Burleson, TX


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Still kicking this idea around. The Texas State Rail Road is having their Railfest over Labor Day weekend in Palestine, halfway between Dallas and Houston. Having a Large Scale show in a small town, with steam train rides, beautiful countryside, lots of motel rooms and a couple RV parks. Parks and historical buildings, there is plenty to do to make it a great holiday weekend. 

Anybody, especially clubs, think this would be viable? Weather should be great. Lots of great train stuff. 

Would you come?


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Recently got a post from the Austin group listing some activities they would like to do this year and inviting SAGRS to participate. We are holding a large scale event here on 27 February and will discuss it at that time. One of the proposals is to do an event with Heart of Texas and the Temple group. I guess the more the merrier. Logistics and cost are always the big problem.Lets keep the topic alive for a while. Maybe the guys over at HAGG would like to jump in!
Jim Shutt


----------

